# Yellow River



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to our camp at WB yesterday and bass fished for several hours. Not even a strike so I decided to set some bush hooks before dark. Put out 23 lines using turkey liver, soap and chicken hotdogs for bait. I was after channels. Didn't catch any fish, but did catch 6 big softshell turtles. All released. Disappointing results.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Sort of sounds like over here on the Choctawhatchee. Even the mullet bite is off from a couple of weeks ago. Last two mullet trips were 4 and 1 I believe it was. Four hour Cat trip to the river on Friday the catch was 3, one about 10 or 11 and two about 6 inches. Man, it's hot out there on up in the morning.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

It's been a while since I been there but the same for me. I just cut the hook lose .


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Boys it ain't much better in LA. Was in B. River Lake today. EdWater is pretty, slight breeze...no fish. I didn't even get a bump on stripes or bass. I was wondering if there were any fish there. Came back to the camp, cleaned the kitchen up, threw some chicken bones in the bayou and the bream boiled the water after them😂😂. Go figure !!! Keep a line in the water".


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Took my sister this morning we put in at Milligan and went up river. Rivers getting shallow but still is a little bit muddy from all the rain. We were bream fishing and caught about 18 keepers with a dozen of them she will filet. Put in at first light and we were back home by 10:00. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I haven't been up river from Milligan in years. At one time I hunted Dixie Powell's land and that season was rough on my motor. Shallow and stumpy. I don't know how you made it up there.


----------

